# anyone help!!overclocking my ram and i7 920cpu



## dwain1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

hi people i wondered if anyone can help....firstly this is my system

ex58-ud3r motherboard
i7-920 cpu
Corsair 3GB 1600MHZ RAM.....8 8 8 8 24 1.65v (appears as 1033mhz) TR3X3G1600C8D
2X 350GB HARD DISK 
XFX 5850

ok this is my system so far just waiting for windows 7 now, ok if anyone could help me with overclocking for my cpu and ram it would be great...i am in the bios system at moment as waiting for os...but would like to get around 3.8gh on the cpu and see my ram at the speed of 1600 mhz as quoted on the ram itself but appears at 1033 i think in bios.......i am totally new to this so if anyone can help please try and explain step by step what to do as I'm completely inexperienced and a newbie...also what settings do my two seperate hard drives have to be in bios as im alittle stuck there too...and do they have to be plugged into the right sata sockets on the motherboard..e.g sata 1 -sata2.........anyway please help guys as im completely stuck and really do not want to have to take it to dreaded pc work ahhhhhh cheers dwain


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

With SATA HDD it doesn't matter which port they are in and there is no Master or Slave drives with SATA. The OS is detected by the BIOS. Anyway the first thing you need is an OS to run benchmark utilities to make sure your Overclock is stable and your system wont overheat under load.
Do you have XP/Vista you can throw on it?

Next to make sure you have a solid Power Supply that will be able to handle the extra power your CPU may require. Overclocking an i7-920 can increase its power input upto 60-70W extra.
What PSU do you have?

When overclocking a CPU it will generate more heat you need to make sure you have adequate ventilation (Case) and an Aftermarket CPU heatsink/Fan to extract the heat from the CPU. 
The Max operating temp for the I7's is around 80c (or no higher than 80c) so when overclocking make sure it doesn't go over it.

Read this thread for more information.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Tools to check your system
CPU-Z
Everest

Stress Test
Prime95

Once you have read the thread and are confident about overclocking i'll give you some detail on how to start overclocking the CPU safely.


----------



## dwain1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

hi thanks for your reply i have the antec cp-850 psu its hugh lol at the moment i dont have a os, well i have a copy of vista but no pin number so alittle stuck on that one lol so i am just on the bios screen at the moment with a message Verifying dmi pool data......but at top of screen it says ide channel 0 slave disk h.d.d S.M.A.R.T capabilitl enabled. and ide channel 1 master disk h.d.d S.M.A.R.T so on ....thank you for helping us as i have got this far but completely uneducated on bios


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

don't bother overclocking untill you have an operating system on there because when you overclock the first thing you need to see is that the pc will boot into windows.

If you overclock before you install the os it may fail at the installation process.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your able to install Vista without a cdkey, you just have 30days to active/buy a cdkey for it.
When you install Vista dont enter a number just hit next, it will then ask you to pick a Vista Version. If your not going to buy a copy then just pick Basic.


----------



## dwain1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

ooo it is a copy copy ilegal copy tho you sure thats right ill get a 30 day free try?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont use illegal copies


----------



## dwain1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys i cant now get pastbios to try install a windows its stuck on verifying dmi pool data??? help meee im getting so pissed of with it


----------



## dwain1980 (Mar 3, 2009)

exactly why i dont want to use it it was given to me but i went out and bought windows 7 just waiting for release now cant wait


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dwain1980 said:


> hey guys i cant now get pastbios to try install a windows its stuck on verifying dmi pool data??? help meee im getting so pissed of with it


your not gonna get passed the POST screen anyway because there is nothing and the hard drive for it to boot.

But this error is usally cause by one of these

1.Corrupt boot files on the computer.
2.Settings for hard disk drive are not correct.
3.Floppy diskette or CD in computer causing issue.
4.Boot devices not set properly.
5.BIOS corrupt or misc. setting not set properly.
6.Connections loose or disconnected.
7.Bad Hard disk drive or other bad hardware

PS you shouldn't be doing anything in the bios apart from changing your boot device priority to cd when you are installing the OS


----------

